# WhaT celb would be fun on your deer lease?



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

We were shooting the breeze thinking of people who would be fun to hunt with. Other than every hot chick anyone could think of, someone said Ted Nugent. WOW , would that be a hoot. I would prefer Tred Barta ,He would be SO much fun to get riled up. I know he would bring his long bow and do it the Tred Barta way. When I first watched his show I didn't care for the sawed off yankee ________ . After watching for awhile I started to like the way he thinks.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd love to hunt with Hillary Clinton on a big secluded ranch in old Mexico...


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

id like to hunt with tiffany lowquski or however you spell it from gettin close she is smoking hot!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Snoop dogg

We about to bust a cap in that.....O nevermind


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd like to go back in time and hunt with Teddy Roosevelt. That'd be cool.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Dick Cheney !!! LOL !!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Gethookedadventures said:


> id like to hunt with tiffany lowquski or however you spell it from gettin close she is smoking hot!


I'm with you on this one...........SMOKIN.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Who's that other girl, Cindy Garrison I think it is.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*ya buddy*

i wanna get tarpon with him he was a big tarpon fisherman



Bucksnort said:


> I'd like to go back in time and hunt with Teddy Roosevelt. That'd be cool.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

YES SIR!!!
KIETH WARREN



copperhead said:


> Who's that other girl, Cindy Garrison I think it is.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

jenna jameson


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Wayne or Steve McQueen


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## ccp (Jan 26, 2008)

Go fishing with Hemmingway


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Chipper Jones on his ranch would be cool.


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Paris Hilton and her little chewwahwah


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Meg Ryan ...


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Meg Ryan ...


Bingo!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Interesting... 

Honestly... I can't think of one I would want to hunt with in a modern setting... most of them would just be a pain in the ***.

Teddy would be cool... in his era...

Karamojo Bell would be awesome...

F C Selous would be fun to hunt with.

Jim Corbett...

Shah of Iran in his heyday... (if you wanted to hunt anything anywhere)


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Marlin Perkins of Mutual of Omaha


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Uncle Ted for sure! I'd also like to share a campfire with some of the boys at TF&G Magazine. "Local celebs"! Fishing with Chester or Cal would have to be very cool! Tight lines, H/U


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

peter hathaway capstick, good for campfire tales..........


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Larry the cable guy? Day0970 how many times would you here "get her done" in one weekend? haha. 

How about OJ. " Here Juice, hold my gun and knife for me. By the way OJ, where did you get those cool hunting gloves anyway?


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> peter hathaway capstick, good for campfire tales..........


It takes a lot of skill to make lies sound so good...

hehe


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Brittney Spears. Still the hottest woman on this planet!!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey captain JAC, do you think BS would wear INSULATED underwear?


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Fred Bear would be my quest because of his knowledge and I would drag old Ted with me so that I could hear the song Fred Bear in person.


----------



## txshrkfish (May 28, 2007)

either john wayne or clint eastwood!


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

This has to be the widest range of answers of any poll so far.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

john wayne, jeff foxworthy

Not a celeb, but I would have like to hunted with my dad(died when I was 5)


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I've been fortunate to hunt with several celebs over the years. I honestly can't think of one I'd rather have on the lease over my friends who are already with me.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*celebrity hunts*

What Sea Aggie said.....What you see on tv is not the true personna of most of these "stars".......I would'nt trade my regular hunting buddies for all of the outdoor"celebrities" on the planet.............Capt. Wayne


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sea Aggie said:


> I've been fortunate to hunt with several celebs over the years. I honestly can't think of one I'd rather have on the lease over my friends who are already with me.


Amen to that!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

are you kidding me?????? sorry she is to trashy for my blood!!!!!1


Captain JAC said:


> Brittney Spears. Still the hottest woman on this planet!!!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

i also would like to fish with any of the girls from GAFF magazine if any of yall have ever seen that wonderful publication


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd like to cut Steve-O and Chris Pontius from Jacka** loose on a ranch. lol


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

George Clooney, Sean Penn, Robert Deniro, Tim Robinson, Susan Serrandon, Madonna, and all the other hardcore hollywood liberals who think we care about their political opinion on a really large ranch in Mexico.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

John Wayne "The Duke" & Bret Farve!! I went hunting on a ranch down in South texas with BigBuck that use to entertain lots of Celb's back in the day and everbody that hunts their gets to sign the Guest house walls and sure enough their was John Wayne's signature on the wall. It was clear as day and said "John Wayne" "DUKE"!!! It said "1953' if I remember correctly. Their seemed to be quite a few other Celb's that had signed those walls as well. Pretty neat!!


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Right on!*



kenforu said:


> Fred Bear would be my quest because of his knowledge and I would drag old Ted with me so that I could hear the song Fred Bear in person.


You hit the nail on the head with those two...


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

If you guys aren't using the Wayback Machine, may I use it to hunt with Robert Ruark?

If not, I'll just go bowhunting with Miranda Lambert.

Lance.


----------



## In 2 deep (Jul 10, 2006)

Stone Cole Steve Austin 3:16 Will just see if he can really drink beer.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Shaq.....so he can carry my dead animal...

I would take Bin Laden Nilgai hunting. that man can hide.

If not those two...then I would want to take my grandfather. Never had the chance to meet him, and he was a big quail hunter.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I would like to go back in time and be able to hunt with my Father again, just one more time......


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd like to get this group together: my dad, John Wayne, Gary Cooper, Sean Connery, Henry Fonda, and James Stewart.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jessica Simpson

Charlie


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bill billacheck, he seems like a nice enough guy. 

He gets to the ranch first and claims the best spot for his stand. 

he uses trail cams hidden at OUR feeders

he ticks off everyone in camp with his attitude

he kills the biggest hog

he kills the most quail

he kills the biggest javelina

he kills the turkey with the longest beard

The last day of the season he gets a shot at the potential new world record whitetail, 50 yards , dead still , broadside , AND HE MISSES , awwwwwwe too bad. 

He comes in to camp , and a new guy has a great buck that he killed.

Oh no, nothing like this could really happen ,lol

I do think Bill could get some tips on being a nice guy if he hunted on a good lease in Texas.


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Jay Novacek, I went goose hunting with him one weekend and I never stopped laughing. He is a big cut-up.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Don Madden and Bret Favre, so Don can carry Brett's gear...


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sotol, 

You forgot to mention that Bill would walk out of camp the last day of season just before the last hunt and leave all of his hunting buddies to finish up season on their own!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

My top five for hunting in no particular order

1. Brett Favre
2. Roy Oswalt
3. Lance Berkman
4. Tred Barta
5. Nolan Ryan

My top five for fishing in no particular order

1. Rudy Grigar "The Plugger"
2. Tred Barta
3. Ernest Hemingway
4. Hank Parker
5. Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Guys..come on...how bout the greatest footbal player everrrrrr Earl Campbell,,,,that would be awesome


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

In 2 deep said:


> Stone Cole Steve Austin 3:16 Will just see if he can really drink beer.


He has a South Texas Deer lease already... I have friends who have been hunting with him for years and can't say enough nice things about him.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was lucky enough to hunt Elk hunt in Colorado and Deer hunt here in Texas
with Lance Berkman. Great guy, down to earth and very friendly.
Later Baker


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Saxton Pope, Art Young, and or Ishi. Uncle Ted would be pretty cool, too.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Hugh Hefner and he can bring all his lady friends!!!! Chicka bow chicka bow wow!









Nah seriously, I think Foxworthy would be a really good person to actually hunt with. And ditto on fishing with the plugger, that would be a great experience.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think Steve McKinney of the Texans likes to hunt. My memory slips a little , but I think he used to be on the morning sports radio sometimes. Steve if you are out there give us a shout as to who you would like to hunt with.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Well if we could bring some one from the past give me Daniel Boone or Davey Crockett. I would love to hear their opinions on conservation, politics, etc.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

sotol buster said:


> I think Steve McKinney of the Texans likes to hunt. My memory slips a little , but I think he used to be on the morning sports radio sometimes. Steve if you are out there give us a shout as to who you would like to hunt with.


he is still on the radio...1560 am, during football season, great guy, his buddy from sour lake ?? is a hoot


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Tarzan of course!!!!!!!!If the hunting is slow,all he would have to do is let out his yell and all the animals would come running in.Of course,he would have to bring Jane along







.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry Clower & Justin Wilson , I don't know how the hunting would be but the food and the laughs would be unforgetable....

Jennifer Connelly , cause ..If I gotta tell ya' you would'nt understand .


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

george strait


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ted Nugent


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ted Nugent and Ishi should make for an interesting hunt, or Tred and Ishi.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Tio Kleberg, of course we'd have to hunt his place though.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Sara Evans !!


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Denise Milano


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rodney Carrington...wouldn't be a straight face in the camp.

TH


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I would rather hunt with Dick Cheney than ride with Ted Kennedy.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

it sounds like all you guy need to spend a week with Dr phil !!!lol


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Monica Lewinsky!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Craig Morgan, Brad Arnold, John Anderson, Phil O'Donell, Tracy Laurence, Ronnie Dunn, Brandon Kinney..... oh yeh....oops....already done that. lol .....TSRA DIVAS.......dangit...already done that......less see .....oh heck....as long as I'm at hunting camp...who cares....lmao. 

No offense to TxPalerider, Bucksnort, Trouthunter, State_Vet, HoaHunter4Life, Hoa4Advtre, Baldhunter, Asolde and probably a 1,000 other dang good hunters. 

Sorry if I forgot everyone.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Catherine Bach....30 yrs ago.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Dang Shane*



Borderbandit said:


> Craig Morgan, Brad Arnold, John Anderson, Phil O'Donell, Tracy Laurence, Ronnie Dunn, Brandon Kinney..... oh yeh....oops....already done that. lol .....TSRA DIVAS.......dangit...already done that......less see .....oh heck....as long as I'm at hunting camp...who cares....lmao.
> 
> No offense to TxPalerider, Bucksnort, Trouthunter, State_Vet, HoaHunter4Life, Hoa4Advtre, Baldhunter, Asolde and probably a 1,000 other dang good hunters.
> 
> Sorry if I forgot everyone.


You left out McBuck...you better edit that post before he sees it or he'll probably give you shooting lessons the next time we're all together. 

TH


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

KJON, we used to have a tradition on our lease , when you killed a good buck you smoked a big cigar after supper and stunk up the whole kitchen. That would be an interesting situation with the humador around.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> You left out McBuck...you better edit that post before he sees it or he'll probably give you shooting lessons the next time we're all together.
> 
> TH


Dangit....knew I forgot someone. Hey....ya'll should have seen him all "spiffed" up at the San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo......silver belly hat, Cinch shirt all starched up.....by golly. Someone might have mistaken him for a cowboy. lol


----------

